# Atwood Hot Water Heater



## Danny (Apr 2, 2007)

I have a 2005 25rss and I could really use some information on my Atwood hot water heater. When I tried to use just the electric side of the water heater I could smell what seemed to be a gas leak around the heater. Needless to say I turned it off, switched to gas, and it seemed to work just fine. I have been using the gas side of the heater all summer and up until this weekend didn't have any problems. Last night my wife and I went to the campground showers and on our return found the camper smelling of gas. The water heater had tried to start up, but must have failed because the red light was on between the switches on the wall. I shut off the gas at the tanks and aired out the trailer. This morning I turned the gas back on at the tank and turned on the gas side switch. The heater started up normally for about three or four minutes. Then the red light came on but I could still hear the gas burner running. I switched it off and restarted it and it ran fine. My question is could this possibly be a solenoid valve problem?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Danny.

I know that we are all great at giving free advice -- BUT-- you need to call ATWOOD at (574) 264-2131 and ask them ...

To contact Atwood with questions, call (574) 264-2131 Monday-Friday, 8:00am to 4:30pm Eastern Time (holiday times may vary). 
CALL THEM NOW.

I have dealt with them in the past -- they are very good -- but try to help them narrow down when the problem occurs and what could be causing it with exact actions you are taking and what the results are -- that causes the gas to smell...

Personally I would call them first prior to listening to anyone give a guess as to what it could be -- lets face it -- anytime you mix Propane - electricity -- and free advice -- you normally see the result on a YOU TUBE video...


----------

